# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pranje platnenih i boje

## anatom

Curke!

Ja sam ovih dana pocela nabavljati nase prve platnene( Iva nam stize u prosincu).Stvarno je jako tesko odoljeti bojama i uzorcima tih preslatkih pelena tako da sada nasa kolekcija ima vec jako puno boja.
*Pitanje glasi dali perete sve pelene, bez obzira na boje, zajedno ili ih sortirate?*
Sada me tek ulovila frka da sam mozda trebele pripaziti na boje jer mislim da se odvajanjem boja malcice komplicira stvar, a s druge strane bih ipak htjela da nam pelene uvijek budu tako ljepe!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

uvijek sve zajedno. Ali boje su mi većinom bile neke pastelne i svijetle. U svakom slučaju ništa nije puštalo.

----------


## Lutonjica

uvijek sve zajedno, i bijele i ultra šarene

----------


## kahna

Isto. Uvijek sve zajedno.
A ima i crvenih i nema problema.

----------


## Yorkica

Imamo svih boja i sve prremo zajedno,nikad nam se nije dogodilo da je neka pustila boju   :Grin:

----------


## Fana

Ja sam čak prala zajedno i one za koje je proizvođač preporučio odvojeno (npr. ručno bojane). I sve super, ništa se nije uništilo.

----------


## Tiwi

Meni je samo jedna pustila boju i prodala sam je   :Smile:  Iako je fensi šmensi i iako je koštala ko svetogpetrakajgana - ta više nije išla meni u mašinu. 

Inače - perem sve zajedno, na 60 stupnjeva. Jedino jednu bijelu kao snijeg, ME Sendy's perem s tetrapelenama i bijelim bebinim stvarima, kad se skupe, jer mi je predivna tak bijela. Nisam baš majstor snježne bjeline pa onda uživam dok su još takve.

Mislim da u pravilu ne trebaš brinuti, jer se pelene ionako rade od materijala koji na 60 sigurno ne pušta boju. 

Sretno!!

----------


## adonisa

Uvijek sve zajedno - i bijele i šarene, ne puštaju boju. Operem ih ponekad i na 90.

----------


## bebelina

Sve pelene i zastitne perem zajedno i na 90° bez ikakvih problema. Frikusa  :Grin:

----------

